# Kong 3D Targets



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow those look nice

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Robspartacus said:


> Wow those look nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


And I bet pricey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabgan (Sep 11, 2008)

i remember the price for jumping deer is around $450, all the others $290, and there are more series from $160 (racoons, foxes, bobcats, javelinas, turkeys, etc) plus shipping. they are a little bit pricely, but the quality and durability pays off.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Doesn’t look like they have a replaceable core, repair costs will be substantially higher having to replace the midsection. That alone will probably keep them from becoming very popular. They do look like a nice quality target though. Hope they do well.


----------

